# Round gradient layer mask?



## accphotography

Anyone know how to do a round gradient on a layer mask? I'm trying to make a square photo round with the edges gradually faded out into the background color (the colored photo is on a white background). This photo is being printed on a round clock with a white background so I'm trying to make the photo look as natural as possible and it's just not working out.

Here's the clock btw:
Create Custom T-Shirts and Gifts at CafePress.com

Thanks!

ACC


----------



## Tiberius47

You should be able to choose the type of gradient you want in Photoshop.  Look in the gradient toolbar that appears just under the menu bar.  There are several different icons, the radial gradient is the one you want.


----------



## Peano

accphotography said:


> Anyone know how to do a round gradient on a layer mask? I'm trying to make a square photo round with the edges gradually faded out into the background color (the colored photo is on a white background).




Put a black mask over the image.
Choose the radial gradient on the gradient toolbar.
Apply a white gradient from the point you want to be the center of the new image.
To adjust the amount of fade around the circumference, go into the gradient editor and move the middle slider.


----------



## accphotography

For some reason I can't get to the gradient editor slider. Nothing is coming up except the gradient styles. *gah!*

Thanks!

ACC


----------



## Peano

accphotography said:


> For some reason I can't get to the gradient editor slider. Nothing is coming up except the gradient styles. *gah!*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ACC


----------



## accphotography

Oh thank you!!

For some reason this is just NOT working for me and I am getting very frustrated.

Would anyone be willing to help me with the actual file? My friend's horse just died and I'm trying to make a little memorial thing for her, but it's just not working.

I want the photo to go in this:
Custom Wall Clock : Create a Custom Gift of Your Own at CafePress.com!

This is the photo (sorry it's terrible quality, it's the only one we have):
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w65/accphotography/Baby.jpg

Losing the edge of the photo is not a problem obviously. All I really don't want to lose is mom's head or baby's legs. I just want the photo to be round, like the clock, and to fade into the white backgrounds of the clock. I will also need to add some words following the circle above and below the photo so I need a little extra room there.

Is anyone willing to help me with this? I will keep playing with it, but I'm not hopeful as the gradient is just NOT behaving right for some reason (it's never round and it's never positioned where I want it).

Thanks ever so much!

ACC


----------



## Peano

There's more than one way to skin a cat. Try this: 


Choose the elliptical marquee tool.
Hold the shift key and select a circle the size you want over the image.
Position that circular selection where you want on the image.
Invert that selection (Ctrl+I).
Fill the layer mask with black (Alt+backspace).
That'll leave you with this. Now apply Gaussian blur to the mask to fade the edge of the circle however much you want to fade it.


----------



## accphotography

BINGO!!! That's awesome!! Thank you so much!!!

ACC


----------



## accphotography

I ended up taking a slightly different approach thanks to your last post. I really like it. What do you guys think?






Thanks!

ACC


----------

